# Value and I'd help on these two barn finds



## Antney (Jun 7, 2015)

Found these really cool trikes today any info would be great!!


----------



## Antney (Jun 8, 2015)

Nobody knows anything about these??


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 8, 2015)

The second one is a Skippy Racer. Not sure if it's Gendron or American National. I think the first one is probably one of those also. You can check out tricyclefetish.com for more information


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 8, 2015)

Another possibility for the first one is a Siebert. They had a similar frame and rear step design on some of their '30s trike models.

Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2015)

Great streamline trikes. I really like the first one. Nice finds. Rob.


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2015)

do a google image search for trikes,should be on there


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 12, 2015)

My GOSH, those are amazing! Loving the one with the huge front fender!


----------



## Antney (Jun 12, 2015)

Me too, I'll get them cleaned up this weekend...


----------



## efren951 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## efren951 (Aug 11, 2015)

Skippy steel, i think it sold on e bay for around $250 better condition.


----------

